# Central machinery Model 580 14" bandsaw



## turner.curtis (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey boys and girls- 

While surfing CL yesterday I came across a guy basically giving away this 14" saw; $45.00. It is a 1989 manufacture and came converted to a single speed although he also gave me the pulleys that came on it originally to set it up as a 5 speed.  

Taking a look at the saw it appears to have been barely used. That said I think I got a fair deal on it considering the frame is similar to many other 14" C frame saws.

So with all the above disseminated is there anyone familiar with this model and if any of the risers available from Grizzly, Delta etc will line up with out modification, or should I just say screw the finite details and just order the G0580 kit from Grizzly and deal with the mods as I encounter them? May also look in to the grizzly tensioner modification from the G0555 as well as replacing the tires. Is there anything else I should look to upgrade on it?


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 18, 2012)

Central Machinery is Harbor Freight.  I would check them out and see if the riser for their new 14" saw will line up.

Oh and SCOOOORE!!!!!!


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 18, 2012)

nice find. I have 14" Craftsman saw, so can't comment on your other questions - however I can saw that adding the Carter blade guide bearing system in place of the stock POS was a great improvement:

Band Saw Stabilizer® by Carter Products

if you are going to do any resawing, I would look into that kit from them as well. You'll save money by buying both at the same time.


----------



## JamesB (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice score on the saw for $45.  I'm looking at the same one locally listed for $175. Debating between the used HF 14inch and a new Rikon 10inch or Griz.


----------



## turner.curtis (Apr 22, 2012)

James - I have an old 10" that I have abused and pushed to its max for a while now. One thing that I will say is that if you think that a 10" will do everything you need then you probably should be looking at the 14" . Almost as soon as I started turning pens, I also started to collect limbs and storm "debris" for ripping in to pen and bowl blanks. I initially collected smaller stuff until I turned my first bowl since then the desire to collect stock out weighed saw capacity.

I can not say much about the saw as of yet. I have it apart currently replacing the bearings top and bottom with sealed bearings, adding a General 6" riser, and dropping in a 1.5hp motor I had sitting here that just seems to run smoother and quieter than the 1hp that was on it. Do not think I will need any extra hp just trying to eliminate as much noise and vibration as I can while it is apart.

I am also looking in to a quick tension release and have a cobra coil ordered. Not sure if I want to try to order the griz parts from the 555, the carter, or just make my own, guess I will let time tell and see how she cuts after these upgrades t make the determination if I put any more $ in it.


----------



## Curly (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely a good purchase. 

If it were mine I wouldn't do anything to it until I had used it for a while. After you have played with it for some time you will learn what the weaknesses are and correct the ones that need it. Spending money on it before you know whether the blade tracks correctly, the motor is good, or the upper guide support lines up with the blade so that it doesn't bend the blade to the side as it is raised is far more important than getting all the latest goodies that come with new versions of the saw.

Mark Guginske's or Loonie Bird's books on Bandsaws is what I recommend you get before buying stuff for the saw.


----------



## turner.curtis (Apr 22, 2012)

Curly - Appreciate the advice. I have run it for a few hours, thus the reason it was apart having new bearings put in. All in all it did run and cut okay straight out of the car although much more vibration and bearing screech than I preferred. I did buy a new 92.5 blade for it yesterday at HD to run it without the riser a bit more which I have done some today. All in all I am happy with my purchase and feel the 25.00 for bearings and $70.00 extra I have spent for the riser with shipping to have been good additional purchases. The motor I had here from a buddy that had it lying around for some reason and gave it to me when they were moving. I used replacing the motor to move the power switch from right at my left knee to the outside of the c-arm, and to put some thick rubber between the frame and motor to potentially help isolating any motor vibration. I want to run it with the riser and a 105" blade, possibly next weekends project, before I spend anymore on it but thus far I am happy.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hurry up, hide, the cops are coming...................LOL
Hey what a great steal...I mean find....congrats !!!!!!!


----------

